# Pulled Pork Pizza - a copy cat of one seend on Diners, Drive ins and Dives



## stevecylka (Sep 10, 2011)

Not sure if many of you watch DDD, but I love Guy Fieri and his show. Anyway there was one day he was at a pizza joint and they made Pulled Pork Pizza. It looked phenomenal!! SO yesterday I tried it myself. I smoked some pork, shredded it and made myself a pie! Man, it turned out awesome! I used a combination of cheddar and swiss cheese and that was nice too.








Here is the recipe:
http://www.theblackpeppercorn.com/2011/09/pulled-pork-pizza/


----------



## Bearcarver (Sep 10, 2011)

That looks real good Steve !!!

Nice Job!!

Thanks,

Bear


----------



## rdknb (Sep 10, 2011)

That does look good, I need to try it


----------



## jc1947 (Sep 10, 2011)

*Looks great*


----------



## SmokinAl (Sep 10, 2011)

Yummy!!!


----------



## realtorterry (Sep 10, 2011)

I take a slice ot two


----------



## lspilot82 (Sep 10, 2011)

I believe that episode was tapped at the Pizza Junction in N. Tonawanda NY.....I had the the opportunity to eat there back in April when I was in Buffalo and tried that pizza as well as their rueben pizza....man that was some good eats. Best pizza I had ever ate. Since then I've had a obsession with eating at places featured on DDD and Man vs. Food and since I'm a truck driver I get the chance to eat at those famous places. So far I've been to the Pizza Junction in NY, Oklahoma Joes, Strouds, Arthur Bryants all last week in KC, and another little place that should be on the show in KC called The Peanut...its a little dive bar...great wings and some great homemade blue cheese. My next place to go is The Shed in Mississippi for their famous BBQ.


----------



## stevecylka (Sep 10, 2011)

Yeah, it is the Pizza Junction. I gotta get there sometime cause, being in Toronto is not that far from tonawanda. My dad went to the Shed when he was in Mississippi last and said it rocked. The owners from the shed competed in that show Best In Smoke also


----------



## ismoke (Sep 10, 2011)

LsPilot82 said:


> I believe that episode was tapped at the Pizza Junction in N. Tonawanda NY.....I had the the opportunity to eat there back in April when I was in Buffalo and tried that pizza as well as their rueben pizza....man that was some good eats. Best pizza I had ever ate. Since then I've had a obsession with eating at places featured on DDD and Man vs. Food and since I'm a truck driver I get the chance to eat at those famous places. So far I've been to the Pizza Junction in NY, Oklahoma Joes, Strouds, Arthur Bryants all last week in KC, and another little place that should be on the show in KC called The Peanut...its a little dive bar...great wings and some great homemade blue cheese. My next place to go is The Shed in Mississippi for their famous BBQ.


Oh, man...The Peanut's wings are phenomenal.  Now I'm craving them....guess I know what I'm eating for lunch one day this week!


----------



## mdboatbum (Sep 11, 2011)

That does look good. I've eaten at 3 or 4 of the places highlighted on that show. Actually was at Comet Ping Pong in DC while they were taping, and appeared in the show. There are 2 or 3 shots where you can see my wife and I in the background. I guess we were too ugly to be front and center :) It was kind of funny, that episode featured another place in St. Simons Island, Georgia where we go every winter. We heard they taped the segment while we were there. Would have been awesome if we'd been there too, appearing in 2 different segments in the same show. I have a couple pics of me standing next to the Camaro, and a couple of him as well but I can't find them on this computer.


----------



## scooper (Sep 11, 2011)

<----------- is seriously jealous!


LsPilot82 said:


> Arthur Bryants all last week in KC


----------



## lspilot82 (Sep 14, 2011)

Ya it was a fun and expensive time I had in KC. But what else was I suppose to do while I was there...lol


----------



## billdawg (Sep 14, 2011)

Mdboatbum said:


> That does look good. I've eaten at 3 or 4 of the places highlighted on that show. Actually was at Comet Ping Pong in DC while they were taping, and appeared in the show. There are 2 or 3 shots where you can see my wife and I in the background. I guess we were too ugly to be front and center :) It was kind of funny, that episode featured another place in St. Simons Island, Georgia where we go every winter. We heard they taped the segment while we were there. Would have been awesome if we'd been there too, appearing in 2 different segments in the same show. I have a couple pics of me standing next to the Camaro, and a couple of him as well but I can't find them on this computer.


On St Simons Island, you must be talking about Southern Soul BBQ. Great BBQ joint. They are coking us a pig and butts for our wedding this weekend. Really good Q and great guys.


----------



## billdawg (Sep 14, 2011)

That would be "cooking"


----------



## mdboatbum (Sep 20, 2011)

@BillDawg

Congrats on the wedding!!! SSBBQ is hands down my favorite restaurant on earth. I actually got a little misty when I read they'd burned down. I generally start drooling in anticipation just about the time we hit the SC state line on our annual pilgrimage down to the island. My wife jokes that we drive 650 miles twice a year for dinner, then maybe hang out with family since we're there anyway. Last time we were there Harrison Sapp was pulling some chickens off the smoker and sat down and chatted with us for a bit. Really nice, down to Earth guy. Though they were on another episode the DDD show, the restaurant in the same episode we were on was the Blackwater Grill in Redfern Village. I think they filmed both on the same trip.

Here's my wife looking happy to be there: (note the TBS emanating from that Lang)





And here's Harrison Sapp


----------



## roller (Sep 20, 2011)

Looks  real good. I have probably watched every show of DDD....


----------



## billdawg (Oct 8, 2011)

Mdboatbum said:


> @BillDawg
> Congrats on the wedding!!! SSBBQ is hands down my favorite restaurant on earth. I actually got a little misty when I read they'd burned down. I generally start drooling in anticipation just about the time we hit the SC state line on our annual pilgrimage down to the island. My wife jokes that we drive 650 miles twice a year for dinner, then maybe hang out with family since we're there anyway. Last time we were there Harrison Sapp was pulling some chickens off the smoker and sat down and chatted with us for a bit. Really nice, down to Earth guy. Though they were on another episode the DDD show, the restaurant in the same episode we were on was the Blackwater Grill in Redfern Village. I think they filmed both on the same trip.
> Here's my wife looking happy to be there: (note the TBS emanating from that Lang)
> 
> ...


Thanks! The pig at the reception rocked! Harrison did a fantastic job on it. SSBQ is my favorite as well. I grew up with Harrison and you are right, he is a stellar guy. Couldn't be a nice bunch of folks running that place. I dont know if you have been back since the restaurant was rebuilt, but it is still in the same spot and better than ever. Let me know next time you head down this way.


----------

